

Bad links? No way. Can it be true? - shaffer_jame
http://www.gettingmorevisitors.com/2008/07/04/is-there-such-a-thing-as-bad-links/

======
Tichy
I wonder, does Google count links from bad sites as negative, or does it
simply ignore them?

I am afraid it will be negative, but this opens the door for abuse by linking
to the competition from unwanted pages? So to just ignore them would be more
fair?

------
peacecorps
"Indian SEO firms who will submit to 100000000 directories for $10 or
whatever"

Redneck blogger.

